

Google App Engine Adds a New Language - salimmadjd
https://developers.google.com/events/io/sessions/333055646

======
salimmadjd
I'm guessing either, 1: Javascript 2: Ruby Probably javascript since Google
has a lot of experience running javascript on the server.

